# Grauschleier entfernen



## Consti (20. Oktober 2004)

Habe mehrere Bilder, die alle ähnlich wie das angehängte aussehen.
Eindeutig zu erkenn, der Kontrast fehlt, die Farben sind nicht schön, man sieht einen "grauen Schleier".
Ich hab schon mehrere Sachen in PS ausprobiert, doch entweder wird das Bild unschön, weil die Pixel zu stark verändert werden oder man erkennt nach der Veränderung noch weniger, als jetzt!

Habt ihr ein paar Tricks, was man in diesem Fall tun könnte, um das Bild einfach "schöner" zu bekommen?


----------



## Philip Kurz (20. Oktober 2004)

Das Problem ist wohl, dass du Personen und Wasser nicht gleichermaßen bearbeiten kannst.
Deshalb würde ich dir raten, eine Auswahl der Personen via Maskierungsmodus herzustellen
und sie gesondert zu retuschieren. Wie du mit Sicherheit schon herrausgefunden hast, bringt
Helligkeit/Kontrast schon einige Punkte. Dazu würde ich auf jeden Fall noch die Farbbalance
benutzen um der Haut ihre natürliche Farbe zurückzugeben. Nun gibt es aber gerade bei den 
Haaren wieder kleinere Probleme. Da musst du entscheiden, ob du sie auch noch einzeln auswählen
und bearbeiten willst.
Wenn du mit den Personen einigermaßen zufrieden bist, brauchst du nur die Auswahl zu invertieren
(vielleicht noch eine weiche Kante hinzufügen) und du kannst dich über das Wasser hermachen.
Zunächst ein bisschen mit Helligkeit/Kontrast "tweaken" und dann, wieder über die Farbbalance,
den Regler in Richtung Blau schieben (so geht auch der Gelbstich verloren).

So habe ich gerade ein passables Ergebnis erhalten. Den "Colorful-Photo-Award 2004" wird das Photo
bestimmt nicht mehr gewinnen, aber das ist ja auch nicht das Ziel 


Philip


----------



## German (20. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

ich hab da jetzt nur mal mit der Tonwertkorrektur [strg + L] rumgespielt.
Erstmal den [Auto]-Button, da somit jeder Farbkanal einzeln "optimiert" wird,
dann den schwarzen etwas rein und mit dem mittleren etwas nachgeregelt:


----------



## Philip Kurz (20. Oktober 2004)

Auch eine gute Idee. Jetze könntest du noch auf einer Einstellungsebene einen grün-blauen Verlauf
erstellen um den Braunton in der oberen Bildhälfte zu entfernen. Über die gleichzeitig erstellte
Maske kannst du nun die Personen von diesem Verlauf aussparen.


----------



## Consti (20. Oktober 2004)

Boah, danke!

Das hat mir echt geholfen!

Ne, die Bilder müssen nicht 100% super werden. Das sind Fotos aus einem Lager und sollen auf einer Diashow gezeigt werden - d.h. die Qualität ist durch den Beamer (800x600) eh nicht ganz so wichtig - nur die Farben sollten schon gut sein.

Also nochmals vielen Dank. Werde morgen mal selber ein paar Tipps ausprobieren!


----------



## da_Dj (21. Oktober 2004)

Im Notfall hätte auch einfaches Brushen im "Farb"modus sicherlich gereicht


----------

